# Lost Network Connection - Cachecard



## sickbird_uk (May 10, 2002)

Hi

I noticed that I hadn't had a successful daily call since 16th Nov so I checked the nic settings using the 'nic_config_tivo' command where everything appearead to be in order but now I've lost all connection.

If I reboot the Tivo it responds to ping for about 30 seconds and then gone again.

EG.

Reply from 192.168.0.10: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.10: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.10: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.10: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.10: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.10: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.0.10: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.10: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.10: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.10: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.10: Destination host unreachable.

I've been using a backup router recently so that might have caused the initial call failures but until I checked the NIC settings I could still telnet and ftp and also see Tivoweb. Now nothing.

Any suggestions before I pull the drive? TIA


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Have you set the cachecard in debug mode by accident?


----------



## sickbird_uk (May 10, 2002)

That's very possible. Is that bad?


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

sickbird_uk said:


> That's very possible. Is that bad?


Yes. It disables the card.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

sickbird_uk said:


> Hi
> 
> I noticed that I hadn't had a successful daily call since 16th Nov so I checked the nic settings using the 'nic_config_tivo' command where everything appearead to be in order


Did you set for dial up to get programme data, or network?

Check that your tivo route table has a default gateway configured.

To find out what your default gateway is currently set to, use route.tivo -n and look for the line beginning 0.0.0.0 (don't use nic_config to check the current default gateway setting).

See here...
http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2897965&&#post2897965


----------



## sickbird_uk (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the help guys. I've managed to reset the debug option using the 'Nic_Install' boot disk and now I can ping, telnet and access tivoweb.

I've still got the issue with daily calls failing but this has been happening since my router broke and I've been using a temporary router. The new one is due today so I'll wait until that's installed before doing anymore trouble-shooting.

Thanks again.


----------



## sickbird_uk (May 10, 2002)

New router arrived and installed and now the daily call is working fine. Something about the O2 router that TiVo didn't like.

Cheers for the help guys.


----------

